# R35 Birthday cake



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

My wife had this made for my Bday, it is only one photo so thought I would throw in a few shots of my GTR as well


----------



## Magic*star (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh I see, your lovely wife has you a wonderful birthday cake made, and you go and hijack it with yet MORE photos of your car.
I see......


;-)


----------



## GTRFOREVER (Mar 1, 2010)

The question is which part did you slice off and nibble first?


----------



## Magic*star (Aug 5, 2008)

Ahh see that can be answered in photo form, if he chooses to add it


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

ahh yes, well slice off, not exactly a slice as you can see....


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Haha that is class! Well done to your wife.

Is Magic the wife in question? Judging by her responses, lol


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

Magic*star is indeed the wife in question.


----------



## Magic*star (Aug 5, 2008)

I am, long suffering GTR widow


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

can your wife make me a cake for £20 hehehe. its not even my birthday but its just look YUM!!!!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Did your GTR ever have a accident....







just joking,cake looks good,hope it tasted that good:thumbsup:


----------



## Magic*star (Aug 5, 2008)

It had a severe accident when it got eaten!!


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

haha thats mint! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

x.laura.x said:


> haha thats mint! :thumbsup:


no i dont think it was... looked like sponge and butter creme to me :thumbsup:


----------



## Magic*star (Aug 5, 2008)

Definitely no mint involved.
Was tasty though.
Would like to say I made it but have Confetti cakes to thank for that!


----------



## 8ren (Apr 17, 2008)

mwebster said:


> My wife had this made for my Bday, it is only one photo so thought I would throw in a few shots of my GTR as well


:chuckle: Just noticed my 32 sneaked into the shot on the back bumper :chuckle:


----------



## Magic*star (Aug 5, 2008)

Well on that note, my Navara made it in too ;-)

We are special


----------



## 8ren (Apr 17, 2008)

Magic*star said:


> Well on that note, my Navara made it in too ;-)
> 
> We are special


Oh yes. Often refered to as a bit 'special' :runaway:


----------



## Magic*star (Aug 5, 2008)

cuckoooo


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

If you take the R35 birthday cake down to the polish/Bosnian people at the traffic lights, they'll wash the front screen so you can see out of it 

Excellent birthday cake suprise


----------

